# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  polish lyrics

## vos

I have recently started studying polish. In order to expand my vocabulary and improve my pronunciation i like to listen to a polish group named sistars. But since i am an absolute beginner it has mostly helped me with how to speak polish. I am having problems with sorting out what the lyrics mean. At my current level i only understand some words. 
I hope some people here on the forum can help me by translating some of the lyrics. It would be very helpful. 
Here are they:  http://www.lyricsandsongs.com/song/560832.html  http://www.lyricsandsongs.com/song/560828.html

----------


## vos

Is there really no one that can help me a bit with these lyrics?  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Don't think there are too many polish speakers around here...

----------


## vos

That is a pity. Polish is really a beautiful language.  ::

----------


## joanna

I can help you with some of the first verse... 
Nie napiszę o miłości (I'm won't write about love)
Kolejnej piosenki (this is the last song)
Miłość sama we mnie śpiewać ma (the love in me has to sing)
Nie chcę prosić o zbyt wiele (I don't want to ask for anything more)
Nic mi dziś nie potrzeba (I don't need anything today)
Doceniam to z natury mam (i value this, it comes from nature (i have it from nature))
Wiem jedno, że dostałam wiecej niż (i know only this, that i have more than)
Udźwignąć sama zdołam więc (i can carry...??)
Wysyłam trochę ciepła (???)
Swego głosu, swego serca ahhh (from my voice, from my heart) 
Jeżeli jutra nie ma (if tomorrow won't come)
ja nie przestaje śpiewać (i won't stop singing)
To moja sutra serca.. (it's my heart's "sutra" - (maybe suture, as in stitch??)
Wyciszam sie (???)
W wodzie umarłam dawno (in the water i died long ago)
teraz opadam na dno (now i'm sinking to the bottom)
pozwalam sobie zniknąć (i let myself disappear)
Po prostu brzmie (it's simply sounds) 
hope that helps some!

----------


## vos

dziękuje  ::

----------


## kamka

> Don't think there are too many polish speakers around here...

 ey, I'm here  ::  
anyway, Joanna's translation was unfortunately not very accurate. Let me help you with this one. 
Sutra (it's some wort of a prayer) 
I'm not going to write
yet another song about love
Love is supposed to sing in me
I don't want to ask for too much
I don't need anything today
I appreciate what I got from nature
There's one thing that I know: I got more
than I could handle/heave on my own
So I'm sending a bit of warmth
of my voice, my heart 
If tomorrow doesn't come
I will not stop singing
It's the prayer of my heart
I'm calming down (not literal meaning; it's something in between being calmed down and accepting everything; can't currently find the more accurate word)
In the water, I died a long time ago
Now I'm going down/sinking
I let myself disappear
I just sound (doesn't make much sense in English, unfortunatley) 
I guess I'm like water
Reflect the world in me
and your poor heads, too
I'm not trying to change you
I swear
There's one thing I want to give you
To endowe you with freedom
I just want you to tell me 
What's on your mind
To say what's wrong
Don't apologize for anything
Don't deny when I say it's love
Don't doubt your value
I'm crazy, who am I to trust if not myself?
I know it if I feel it, and I found it in you:
Courage, strength and intellect... you doubt it?
Look where we're standing... sign on the dotted line (it's sort of colloquial, it pretty much means that you commit yourself to sth, or that you allow that to happen, accept it) 
Thw words don't have meaning anymore
I won't discover anything new
in one point
As the time flies by, I change
Even memory can't stop me 
Actually, translating lyrics can get pretty troublesome, as there are plenty of colloquial, or simply weird phrases, that even in Polish don't make much sense. But here's my try. I'll translate the other song in a few.
Oh, and if you ever needed any further help with your studies, don't hesitate to ask for it  ::

----------


## kamka

Spadaj - get lost 
Believe me, there's no point in fighting
and being together anymore
Not you, not us, get lost 
I don't want your skin to make me dirty
I don't want to feel like a whore anymore
I don't want to see your face
I don't want to think what's going on
Going on with you 
I don't want to watch as you screw something up again
I don't want to hear your voice
Your stupid talk
I don't want to waste my time with you
And I don't give a fuck what you think about me 
Believe me... 
Don't call, don't cry, don't beg
Just go away!
The flowers won't help
No way
Why are you standing here?
You want to hear something?
What for? Get lost!

----------


## vos

Thanks. These translations will really help me.  ::

----------


## joanna

thanks for the corrections kamka!  i'm not very good with poetry in english, so it's even harder when it comes to polish.  though i still try..  ::

----------


## kamka

it's always good to try.  ::  and they say translating songs is one of the most tricky and troublesome translations, because of the certain rules that songs follow (or actually don't follow, for that matter - in grammar particulary  :: )

----------


## alud

Hello,
You have some sites with polish lyrics. Here you have a link: http://www.123-lyrics.com/polish_lyrics.html 
Best Regards,
Mike

----------

